# Width over flats



## fERnandhos

Saludos como podria ser la traducción de 
Width over flats
es concerniente a un tornillo canulado (canulated screw)

atte


----------



## k-in-sc

You mean a ca*nn*ulated screw, don't you? 
"Width over (across) flats" means "distancia entre caras," "entrecaras de cabeza del tornillo":
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="width+*+flats"+entrecaras&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## fERnandhos

A ver si entiendo el tornillo tiene dos caras, una por donde se atornilla y la otra que queda contra lo que se ha atornillado, y queda un bulto entre la superficie y la cara que queda fuera , esa es la distancia (width over flats)
Supongo que a eso te refieres, gracias. Me sirvo tu ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, actually I think it refers to the width of the hex head, not its thickness:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...cross+flats&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## abeltio

k-in-sc said:


> No, actually I think it refers to the width of the hex head, not its thickness:
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...cross+flats&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


 

You are correct.


----------



## k-in-sc

Another way to describe this dimension is "ancho de llave."


----------



## fERnandhos

i got it, now 
distance between the flat sides of a pin.
but this is a screw, that's why i didnt understand

thanks


----------



## fERnandhos

sorry sides of a bolt (not pin)


----------



## k-in-sc

What kind of head does it have? Even if it has a hex (bolt-type) head, if the end is pointed it's a screw. It doesn't have to have a slotted head to be a screw. That's my understanding, anyway.


----------



## fERnandhos

i got it, dont worry, thanks


----------

